# My Gender Scan is booked!



## laura11111

I got a call today from the imaging center and my anatomy/gender scan is booked. December 23...nine days away.

My first wish is for the baby to be healthy...obviously...do we really need to say that?

My second wish is for a girl! I've posted before that I've always wanted a daughter, that I have two boys, and that I don't desire a fourth child.

I'm so excited and nervous. Hopefully, the baby is in the right position or all this emotion for nothing...lol.

Eeee...it could be a very good day or a very bad day.

We're telling everyone it's on a different (later) date so that if it's a boy, I have time to be upset before we tell everyone. If it's a girl, we'll surprise everyone with the news.

Does women's intuition count for these things? With my first two, I hoped for a girl, but felt deep down inside that they were boys. They were. This time, I feel deep down inside that it's a girl. Oh geez...no way of actually knowing.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Hun I hope you hear girl! 
I have 3 boys I desperately wanted a girl last time I cried my eyes out when I found out it was a boy ! I seen he was a boy before she even told me good job the room was dark it passed quickly tho and I was soon happy and he is the most amazing little boy ever ! I couldn't imagine my life without him and I actually enjoy having all the same gender now of course deep down is stil love a girl but we're done at 3 I had 3 in 4 years my baby is 1 next month
Fingers crossed for a girl Hun but if it is a boy you'll be just fine

And I thought baby 3 was a girl for a while I was carrying smaller than my other pregnancys but similar symptoms and as the time went by I just new it was a boy x


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh wow, how nerve racking for you..! Least you have a date to focus on though and it's not too far away! 
How many weeks will you be then? 

I've wondered about the intuition thing aswell, wish I knew the answer...!


----------



## Jessicahide

I found that i cried.... a lot with dd. Dh knew she was a girl because of the sobbing.


----------



## laura11111

donnarobinson said:


> Good luck Hun I hope you hear girl!
> I have 3 boys I desperately wanted a girl last time I cried my eyes out when I found out it was a boy ! I seen he was a boy before she even told me good job the room was dark it passed quickly tho and I was soon happy and he is the most amazing little boy ever ! I couldn't imagine my life without him and I actually enjoy having all the same gender now of course deep down is stil love a girl but we're done at 3 I had 3 in 4 years my baby is 1 next month
> Fingers crossed for a girl Hun but if it is a boy you'll be just fine
> 
> And I thought baby 3 was a girl for a while I was carrying smaller than my other pregnancys but similar symptoms and as the time went by I just new it was a boy x

Thanks. If it's a boy, I'm going to cry my eyes out too which is why I'm going to tell them to keep it a secret from me, but not my husband. He'll be in the waiting room. He's going to tell me after we leave.

I'm glad to hear that you are happy with your boys. I'm sure I will be, but still...well, you know.

Mine are also close together. My oldest is almost 2.5. It's going to be a buys next few years.



MemmaJ said:


> Oh wow, how nerve racking for you..! Least you have a date to focus on though and it's not too far away!
> How many weeks will you be then?
> 
> I've wondered about the intuition thing aswell, wish I knew the answer...!

Yes. Glad I have the date. I'll be one day shy of 20 weeks. How far along are you and what are you hoping for?



Jessicahide said:


> I found that i cried.... a lot with dd. Dh knew she was a girl because of the sobbing.

Did you cry in front of the ultrasound technicians? If yes, did you feel judgement?


----------



## MemmaJ

I am 13 weeks today. I have 3 boys and hoping for a girl. 
I have a private gender scan booked for 15+1 and just really hope that they can tell at that stage and that it's not too early. 

Do you have any pictures from your 12/13 week scan, did you have any indication from the nub or anything..?


----------



## donnarobinson

I cried in in front of th technician it was at a private scan plan I tried to hold it in but as I went into the waiting room I burst into tears there was someone else in the waiting room as well but I didn't care I was literally sobbing I sobbed all the way home .. it only lasted a hour or two tho and I began to tell better I wasn't sad I was having another boy just sad I wasn't having a girl! 
Ino what you mean of course we love and are happy wiTh out boys doesn't stop the want of girl 
Even now I feel a pang of jealously when I hear someone is having a girl ! 
I always think maybe I could have one more but where would it end I don't want to have a baby just to get a girl because I really don't want any more kids x


----------



## Jessicahide

laura11111 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Hun I hope you hear girl!
> I have 3 boys I desperately wanted a girl last time I cried my eyes out when I found out it was a boy ! I seen he was a boy before she even told me good job the room was dark it passed quickly tho and I was soon happy and he is the most amazing little boy ever ! I couldn't imagine my life without him and I actually enjoy having all the same gender now of course deep down is stil love a girl but we're done at 3 I had 3 in 4 years my baby is 1 next month
> Fingers crossed for a girl Hun but if it is a boy you'll be just fine
> 
> And I thought baby 3 was a girl for a while I was carrying smaller than my other pregnancys but similar symptoms and as the time went by I just new it was a boy x
> 
> Thanks. If it's a boy, I'm going to cry my eyes out too which is why I'm going to tell them to keep it a secret from me, but not my husband. He'll be in the waiting room. He's going to tell me after we leave.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you are happy with your boys. I'm sure I will be, but still...well, you know.
> 
> Mine are also close together. My oldest is almost 2.5. It's going to be a buys next few years.
> 
> 
> 
> MemmaJ said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow, how nerve racking for you..! Least you have a date to focus on though and it's not too far away!
> How many weeks will you be then?
> 
> I've wondered about the intuition thing aswell, wish I knew the answer...!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Glad I have the date. I'll be one day shy of 20 weeks. How far along are you and what are you hoping for?
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicahide said:
> 
> 
> I found that i cried.... a lot with dd. Dh knew she was a girl because of the sobbing.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you cry in front of the ultrasound technicians? If yes, did you feel judgement?Click to expand...

No, they assumed i wanted a girl as i had 3 (4 really) boys, i don't think they are judgmental people, i think they have seen so many situations of people freaking out with gender or because they have found something unusual that they wouldn't be bothered with judgment anymore, don't forget people cry with relief and happiness too so don't worry about someone you will never see again seeing you upset or what they think about you xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Best wishes to you. I too am pregnant with num3. And I don't want 4!!! I have 2 girls. Just feel so much pressure to have a different sex!

Fingers and toes crossed for you to have your very healthy lady! I'm going back on 23rd too


----------



## Wish85

All the best for your scan Laura! Hope you get to hear :pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun! :)


----------



## Jessicahide

Let us know as soon as you can!!! Exciting xxxxxx


----------



## laura11111

Thanks, all. It's today! Hardly slept. So nervous.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Exciting! Goodluck :)


----------



## MemmaJ

OMG I will keeping an eye out for an update!


----------



## laura11111

It's a boy. I can't stop crying. I don't feel like talking about it. Just wanted to let you know so youre not wondering.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh Laura... huge hugs, thinking of you xx


----------



## Jessicahide

laura11111 said:


> It's a boy. I can't stop crying. I don't feel like talking about it. Just wanted to let you know so youre not wondering.

Oh doll, when you are ready to talk we will be here xxxxxxx


----------



## Wish85

Big hugs Laura xx


----------



## c.m.c

Laura I completely understand how you feel.

Big hugs to you 

I cried my eyes out to my mum the other day and I feel so guilty but I couldn't help it.


----------



## donnarobinson

Big hugs Laura hope your ok and we are here if you want to talk just wanted to say this was me I had two boys and really wanted a girl .. 
it was a boy and I cried my eyes out it didn't last long and I was soon happy ! 
He's the most amazing little boy and I love having 3 boys now x so sorry you didn't get your girl I won't be trying again either x


----------



## MemmaJ

Hope you're ok Laura, been thinking of you x


----------



## laura11111

I just want to say thanks for all the support and kind words. I actually haven't dealt with it yet. If I start to think about it, I cry. So I just don't think about it. My husband and I have talked about trying for a fourth in a couple years. I don't really want more than three, but right now it's easier for me to see myself with four children than to give up my dream of having a daughter. Watch me get a fourth boy. Ugg.
I know I need to get dealing with this soon as I'll have a baby in my arms in 14 weeks or so.
Blah...also been a bit preoccupied emotionally with another situation. My dad was diagnosed with cancer a week before I found out I was pregnant. His fight isn't over yet, but chemo has stopped working. Anyway, I'm not looking for sympathy. Just thinking that might be the reason why I'm not coming to terms with this baby being another boy.


----------



## Wish85

Sorry to hear about your Dad Laura, and also that you're not dealing well with the GD. We're all hear to listen and offer support xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry Laura :hugs:


----------



## george83

Sorry to hear about your dad, I hope you're all ok. Sorry you also didn't get your little girl. I also have 3 boys and wouldn't swap them for the world but still can't accept I won't have my little girl. You're not alone, massive hugs


----------



## c.m.c

Laura youve had such a load to carry. I'm sorry to hear about your dad. 

I'm having my third girl and I am
Considering 4 too.... maybe our life is destined ti be filled with more children?!?! 

I am sure when you see your baby you'll love every inch of him. You're dealing with so so much in yoUr life it's totally understandable that you can't deal with gender at this time.

My DH doesn't know our baby's gender and it's awful knowing this alone. Are you telling people you know the gender? It's awful when people say ohhh do you want a boy/girl this time


----------

